

Chrome crosses 5% market share threshhold, IE and FF drop - ilamont
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9150258/Chrome_snatches_share_from_IE_Firefox?taxonomyId=18

======
alanl
I have been using Chrome more and more since they added extensions.

